# Owning snakes and hedgies?



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

So i am an avid snake fan and while I am not comfortable owning a snake due to financial reasons currently, I was curious about owning a small caged mammal and the same time that you own a carnivorous reptile. Most of the snakes I knew were very skilled escape artists and this causes me to worry that one day I will be at work and the snake might get into the hogs cage and cause damage to one or both pets.

I have seen that a few of yall are reptile owners as well. What are yalls thoughts on this? How do you make sure everything is safe? Are there certain types of snakes you would not like to house at the same time as a hedgie?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm a snake person, hubby isn't. 
Pre-husband me had a ball python and a hedgehog. 
You have to take precautions no matter what animals you have in the house, especially if one can harm the other. 
Honestly, I never had an issue with the snake trying anything with my hedgehog. Now he was just a ball python, not a reticulated python. 
There is a possibility that if a constricting snake tried to strike a hedgehog, he may not like the results. Would that be enough to deter him? Don't know.

Also both cages need to be escape proof. I left the top of a hedgehog tote the other day and found a hedgie hanging out with Ziggy Cat, my red foot tortoise. Had it been a different reptile the story could have been much worse than a lesson learned.


----------



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

hmm thank you for your answer. I am primarily interested in rough greens and corn snakes, so I dont think constricting would be an issue. Im very good about latching covers on aquariums, but I worry that most hedgehog lids arent very... well secure


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What kind of cage are you using?


----------



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

Right now it is a C&C Im not sure if I would change when I get a reptile in a few years as everything I have seen is quite a bit smaller than what I have built. My hog doesnt climb and I have plastic sheeting around the wall now so i havent really tried any other lids.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The best thing is seen for c&c lids is the metal shelves for your closet. You can attach it with rabbit cage for Springs or a clasp like on a dog collar. 
Now with the snakes you looking at, a c&c cage may not be a safe option because of the holes in the grid. My snakes cage was escape proof by a piece of wood underneath the tank, some hooks attached to the board in front and behind the tank, and bungee cord.


----------



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

yea the snake would have an aquarium of some sort most likely, ill look around for the metal shelve things and see if those might work, it's be nice to have alid that doesnt sag slightly in teh middle XD


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Depending on the size/type of the snake I would be more worried about the hedgehog eating it if they ever encountered each other. But both enclosures should be escape proof.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Most Rough green snakes or corns won't get big enough to even try eating your hedgie. I doubt the green would even be interested apart from getting toasty warm in the hedgehog's bedding. If you did however manage to get one of those few massive specimens though, it is always possible.

The best solution - as has been mentioned - is to make sure your cages are escape-proof. With what all I have in my house, I get escaped baby lizards. All the time. Everywhere. They're so tiny when they hatch they can't be contained! So the trick I find is to make sure the "dangerous" animal is the one the most securely locked up. My two larger snakes are in cages specifically designed for strong reptiles with a penchant for escape. Locking lids, sturdy construction, and caution when closing doors are all extremely important in preventing accidents. As long as you research your species and don't skimp on an enclosure, odds are you won't have a problem. I've had snakes for ten years now and have never had an escapee. Well an escapee snake at least :roll:.

So when the time comes, my main tip is buy a brand-name snake cage. Zilla, Exo Terra, and Zoo Med are the top three, in my opinion. If you buy a Zilla kit or one of the cages labeled for snakes it comes with an excellent lid. The other two have front door entrance (which your rough green would probably prefer) with locks on the door latch. Some Exo Terras also have a space for a combination lock inside the door latch.

Hope that helps!


----------

